# Lab results. Might I be hypo? Hashi's?



## Northstar (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everyone! Glad I found this board.

I am looking for a little help. I do understand the forums rules and that I cannot be "diagnosed" by anyone here, but I am still hoping for a few opinions. I fear making this too long, so I'll try to sum up my story in brief 

Long time sufferer of mysterious symptoms. Many seem to be hypothyroid related. Hypothyroid and Hasimotos run in my family. I do not have health insurance and haven't in 20 years or so, so I haven't been able to see doctors regularly (or at all) and haven't been able to afford blood tests. Because of this, trying to nail down a diagnosis has been difficult to impossible.

I recently got blood tested on my own. I have my results but don't have a doctor yet to look over them for me yet. I'm hoping if something really looks out of whack, someone here might notice and be able to point it out to me. I've tried researching online but its so hard to compare. And yes, I will see a doctor eventually but that will take some time to save up for. In the meantime, I'd love to know if these results are indicative of something. So here they are....

TPO - 28 (range 0 - 34)
TSH - 1.94 (.45 - 4.5)
T4 Free Direct .99 (.082 - 1.77)
Triiodothyronine Free serum - 3.5 (2.0 - 4.4)
Thyroxine T4 - 6.5 (4.5 - 12)
T3 Uptake - 27 (24 - 39)
Free Thyroxine Index - 1.8 (1.2 - 9.4)

These were the tests I had done. I have probably missed a few but tried to get the most complete panel available to me thru the lab.

Any advice or observations are appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 29, 2014)

PS...

I should also say that I understand all these are within normal range, hence my disappointment. I was certain my ill health was due to Hashi's and now feel lost and no closer to finding out what's wrong with me.

Also I should note that years ago (1999?) the endo I had seen dx'd me with beginning stages of Hashi's, felt i had a goiter forming, and placed me on synthroid. Because I had no insurance I couldn't keep up with the labs and appointments and only spent a month or so medicated before stopping. I went back to the same Endo years later (2007 or so?) and she didn't feel I needed meds or had a thyroid issue. I don't think she remembered why she had put me on the synthroid years ago either. It was a very confusing appointment! Instead, she was suspicious of Lupus  and ordered me a dozen different tests that I could not afford....and so I never followed up on it. I've been confused and feeling unwell since that visit

I saved up money to run these new tests just to see if anything looked suspicious and if another appointment with an Endo was needed. Since everything looked normal, I didn't run to the doctor. I've been reading that the ranges can be a "gray area" though and can imply a problem even if your results fall within that window. Since everyone here seems so experienced with this, I'm hoping someone might see a pattern I do not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It that is TPO Ab; there is something going on. Providing info on that! Also, T3 uptake is rather low which would indicate hypo.

FREE T4 is way low. Bearing in mind that things are probably no longer the same after all this time. We all hear you about the financial struggle.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Northstar (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, that was a TPO ab test for antibodies! I had read on here to get one of those done and paid for it to be run.

These tests are only a couple months old. Feeling like death, I revisited the issue, hoping to find answers. I dragged myself into an Any Test location and got the two panels taken. Since nothing was out of range, I thought I was barking up the wrong tree.

I went to a cosmetic surgeon last year for advice on my eyes as well. The 1st thing he said to me when I walked in was, "do you have Hasimoto's?" I couldn't believe it. He refused to do any work on my eyes, convinced i needed medication. Being an eye specialist, he sees thyroid patients all the time and recognized my thyroid face. The swelling makes me unrecognizable at times  And that's just 1 in a long list of problems I suffer from. Not being able to drag myself out of bed and feeling half crippled is likely the worst of it

If these results point to something, I will save money to go back to the doctor. I know they will want to run tests of their own again and get more recent results, so it's bound to be a big bill.

I appreciate the feedback!


----------

